# [Suche]Digitalen Camcorder



## 3DMaxler (13. April 2004)

Hi,

ich suche einen günstigen Camcorder als Einstiegsgerät.
So etwa 300Euro würde ich springen lassen, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


Über eine Kaufempfehlung würd ich mich sehr freuen, vielen Dank.

Gruß
3DMaxler


----------



## goela (13. April 2004)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein gebrauchtes Gerät zu erwerben?
Mal bei einem Fotografen oder Fotogeschäft nachfragen! Ebay wäre auch eine Möglichkeit -> aber Riskio!


----------



## 3DMaxler (13. April 2004)

mit den Geschäften schaut es bei mir in der Gegend nicht so rosig aus.
Bei Ebay habe ich folgendes Angebot gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3090834509&category=15544 
würderst Du mir  diesen Camcorder empfehlen? Ich möchte meine Filme auch am Pc nachbearbeiten mit Premiere und AfterEffects, allgemein Filmerfahrung sammeln.

Vielen Dank
3DMaxler


p.s mit den filmen in 3DMax rumspielen habe ich auch vor 

edit:// ich hab gerade gemerkt, das man kleine kasetten zu dem gerät benötigt.... ich dachte das wäre digital?


----------



## pdatrain (13. April 2004)

*.*

Die Daten werden digital auf Magnetband gespeichert.


----------



## 3DMaxler (13. April 2004)

und wie kann ich die Bänder mit dem Pc bearbeiten?


----------



## Receiver (13. April 2004)

indem du sie überspielst.....

das geht auf drei Arten (fallen mir gerade so ein):

Über ein ganz normales Videokabel
-> dazu muss dein PC allerdings einen Eingang für ein Video-Kabel haben (Chinch-Stecker). Hat nicht jeder PC, ist häufig in Fernseh-Karten vorhanden; ansonsten ne Videoschittkarte...

Über USB
-> kannste Knicken. Du schließt dazu die Kamera mit nem USB-Kabel an den PC an. Weiß aber nicht, ob die Kamera das überhaupt kann. Is aber auch egal, weil die qualität von dem überspielten Video wie Zunge aus dem Fenster ist. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass die Geschwindigkeit mit der USB übertragen kann viel zu gering ist für den riesigen Datenstrom, der von der Kamera auf den PC übertragen wird.

Über Firewire
-> wohl am besten geeignet. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht genau ob die Kamera nen Firewire-Ausgang hat, und du solltest auch bei dir am PC mal nachschauen ob Du nen Firewire eingang hast. Wenn beides Vorhanden ist besorgst Du Dir noch das passende Kabel und los gehts. Mit nem Video-Schnitt Programm (z.B. Pinnacle, um mal ein günstiges zu nennen) kannst Du dann sogar Deine Kamera vom PC aus steuern. Wenn Du am PC dann auf Video abspielen klickst, startet die Kamera automatisch. Die Videoqualität ist hierbei meines Wissens nach am besten...


Gruß,
Christian


----------



## ponda (13. April 2004)

Ähm, ist dieses Thema nicht ein bisschen verkehrt für ein "Videodesign"-Forum?!
Sollte vielleicht besser in "Videoschnitt & Videotechnik".

Naja egal.
MfG Dennis Miltz


----------



## 3DMaxler (13. April 2004)

mit wieviel Geld extra muss ich da noch rechnen und was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der Kamera die ich ausgewählt habe für den Preis? Ist Sie O.K. oder kennt ihr bessere für den Preis?


Gruß
3DMaxler


----------



## goela (15. April 2004)

@Ponda
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!

Verschoben!


----------



## 3DMaxler (16. April 2004)

könnte mir mal bitte einer weiter helfen mit der  Kamera? Das ist echt wichtig und wenn Ihr vielleicht ein Forum kennt wo diese Frage vielleicht besser aufgehoben wäre, dann bitte postet  oder schickt mir den Link.

Danke


----------



## goela (17. April 2004)

Hoffe, Du liest den Thread noch! Bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen die Kamera mal anzuschauen.
Für den Einstieg ist diese sicherlich nicht schlecht! Würde Dir aber raten, mal im Internet (falls nicht schon geschehen) sich über die Kamera schlau zu machen.
Ausserdem gibt es sicherlich einige Vergleichstests.

Eine heutige Kamera sollte auf jedenfall DV-Out sowie DV-In haben. Dies macht Dir das Leben beim Video schneiden um einiges einfacher!

Solltest Du Dir die Kamera bei Ebay kaufen wollen, so rate ich Dir, dies über ein Treuhandkonto zu machen.
Mit kommt die Angabe mit 10-14Tagen "Lieferfrist" etwas komisch vor! Muss aber nichts heissen. Ist nur so ein "Bauchgefühl".


----------



## 3DMaxler (17. April 2004)

Jo goela ich schau hier 10mal am Tag vorbei, in der Hoffnung das ich hier Hilfe finde, da ich nicht weiß an wenn ich mich sonst wenden könnte.

Also der Begriff  "blutiger Anfänger" würde mein Wissen über den Bereich sehr gut treffen! Was würdest Du mir empfehlen zu kaufen?

Welche Kamera? Zubehör(Kasetten etc.)? Videokarte? bestimmte Software?

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich würd mich rießig freuen wenn Du mir weiterhelfen könntest oder auch ein Anderer. 


thx
3DMaxler


----------



## goela (17. April 2004)

Nun da ich "nur" Hobbyfilmer bin kann ich Dir natürlich nicht "die Empfehlung" geben.

Ich kann Dir nur meine Erfahrung bzw. meine Meinung wiedergeben. Als erstes ist wirklich die Frage, wieviel Du ausgeben möchtest? Dann ist die zweite Frage, wieviel Zeit Du inverstieren möchtest?

Auf jedenfall von meiner Sicht aus sind folgende Punkte wichtig:
1. Digital Camcorder mit DV-Out sowie DV-In (Firewire)
2. Welche Karten bzw. Software benötige ich?
3. Informationen über Kameras im Internet besorgen!

Auf jedenfall kann ich Dir empfehlen, solltest Du noch eine Firewire-Karte in Deinem Rechner brauchen, so empfiehlt sich ein Bundle mit Software (ULead MediaStudio oder Pinnacle usw.) zu kaufen.
Lass Dich nicht verleiten, gleich mit Premiere anzufangen! Dies ist eine recht teure Software vor allem für den semiprofessionellen Bereich! Ich habe auch klein angefangen - Videoschnitt mit dem Amiga!


----------



## 3DMaxler (18. April 2004)

Ok, also so eine Firewirekarte kostet ca.30€, die oben gezeigte Kamera (ebaylink) hat leider nur einen DV-Out, aber keinen DV-IN, welche Kamera könntest Du mir empfehlen?


edit://

Ich denke JVC oder Canon sollte es schon sein!

Ton sollte auch gut sein!

JVC Camcorder 
Canon Camcorder 


vielleicht kennt die Serie jemand Abi2004 auf Pro7, ich schau das nicht, aber die haben immer jeder einen Camcorder dabei... ihr wisst nicht zufällig welcher das ist? (TV-Quali)


----------

